# Ceramic blocks - Porotherm wall system



## Munanbak (Jan 19, 2011)

I stumbled across this system on you tube. 

Take a look

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IrOXWfnJ964

translated website: 
http://translate.google.ca/translat...1Kb&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official&prmd=imvns

Thought it looked interesting. Sorry if this a repost.


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

Hey one of the guys putting that stuff up looks like George-Michael from Arrested development


----------



## Munanbak (Jan 19, 2011)

For anyone interested, here's a better vid

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5EMsXrHONyw&feature=related

check out the saws at 13:35 and 13:45!


----------



## stuart45 (Oct 7, 2009)

Here's one in English.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WrrpzrZGlpQ


----------

